# Conditions At Nelsonville, Ohio . 3rd leg IBO National Triple Crown



## greatprohunter (Jun 4, 2005)

I know its a few weeks away . But, Anyone know how the conditions are?


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm guessing Hot and Muggy!!!!!


----------



## greatprohunter (Jun 4, 2005)

I can deal with HOT!! Just not muddy......


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Extended forecast shows scattered thunderstorms Thursday (84º and 40% chance) and Friday (84º and 30% chance). Saturday and Sunday are sunny and 83º. Hope it doesn't change!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Dosen't matter I will shoot it rain or shine. Hopefully there is no lightening storm though, so they don't kick us off the course like in Indiana.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jun 4, 2005)

How are the bugs???? Erie was great, Bedford was really bad....????


----------



## rick godwin (Mar 9, 2008)

it goin too be hot and humid for sure.but it july so what else would u expect


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Dont really matter what the weather will be, i will still be shooting it and try to make the best of it better than being at work


----------



## ultratecjason10 (Dec 22, 2005)

going to b hot and muggy ... cant wait guys bring thermacells bug will b bad


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

> I'm guessing Hot and Muggy!!!!!


Rock77 you crack me up, lol


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

If you end up in the bean fields and corn, it's will probably be hot, muggy, and 10degrees hotter than anywhere else. Defense rounds will be very buggy. Up in the hills will be buggy early in the day. All-in-all--it will be Nelsonville!!!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

We are heading down to Nelsonville to camp tomorrow, I will be shooting on friday, My wife has to be there saturday morning to find out who is in her peer group. Looks to be nice weekend


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm heading up tomorrow as well.


----------



## rick godwin (Mar 9, 2008)

headin down too nellsonville tommorrow.cant wait .sure beats bein at work for sure.looks like it goin too be hot just hope it dont rain this year.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

We will be heading out tomorrow after work should be there by 6 getting alittle anxious now.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Leaving around 6 tomorrow morning.Hope everybody has a safe trip,See you there.


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Just got here...already 20-25 campers in the bottom


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

If you can , I highly advise everyone to shoot as many targets as poss on Friday to avoid the long lines/ back ups


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

J Whittington said:


> If you can , I highly advise everyone to shoot as many targets as poss on Friday to avoid the long lines/ back ups


Yes all you guys get out there and shoot em up on Friday!!!!!!!!!!
and make sure you tear em up in the 11 ring so I can see where to hit em.:darkbeer:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

rock77 said:


> Yes all you guys get out there and shoot em up on Friday!!!!!!!!!!
> and make sure you tear em up in the 11 ring so I can see where to hit em.:darkbeer:


Rock we could spray paint the 11 day-glo orange.....Don't mean YOU'D hit em. :teeth: :lol:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

That's true goofy but at least I'd know where I am suspose to aim!!!!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard what class is shooting in the fields??


----------



## JonMount (Jan 21, 2011)

What time does registration open on Sat.? I'd like to beat the crowd...


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

Conditions today- Rained out!


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Shot all 40 today. Wet, muddy, and dark. Going to be warm tomorrow, but sunny


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Muddy as in definately need boots or muddy as in messy but could get away w/tennis shoes? Bringing both, but was so hoping I could go w/o the boots.


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Definitely need your boots for the MBO course.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Boots it is then...Thanks.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

We had heavy rain up until 11 am then it slowed down and finally stopped around 1. The hill sides were slick in spots and there was mud in the flat areas but all in all it wasn't real sloppy. I got by with just my hiking boots. The defense course on the other hand had a few flooded areas.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

A set of spikes on your boots would of been the answer. 1st time ever I was at full draw and slid down the hill 2'. The stake was on a sharp slope and it was slimmy clay.Had to hook my foot and leg against the stake to stay there. Saw several Master seniors go down. Instead of using the trails,we were taking alternative routes that had leaves on yet. I made it without falling. Guess you can't control old Mother nature.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

draw29 said:


> A set of spikes on your boots would of been the answer. 1st time ever I was at full draw and slid down the hill 2'. The stake was on a sharp slope and it was slimmy clay.Had to hook my foot and leg against the stake to stay there. Saw several Master seniors go down. Instead of using the trails,we were taking alternative routes that had leaves on yet. I made it without falling. Guess you can't control old Mother nature.


Which target did you slide on? Was it the Corsican Ram? I slid down when I was at full draw. heh


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know about the other ranges, but the MBO ranges were tough. It was a great shoot though and I really liked the format.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

draw29 said:


> A set of spikes on your boots would of been the answer. 1st time ever I was at full draw and slid down the hill 2'. The stake was on a sharp slope and it was slimmy clay.Had to hook my foot and leg against the stake to stay there. *Saw several Master seniors go down.* Instead of using the trails,we were taking alternative routes that had leaves on yet. I made it without falling. Guess you can't control old Mother nature.


they had those old geezers on the hills? anybody suffer any serious damage? hope they are healed up in time for the ASA Classic.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

carlosii said:


> they had those old geezers on the hills? anybody suffer any serious damage? hope they are healed up in time for the ASA Classic.


I'm not sure what happened but they did take one person off that course in an ambulance. There also was a guy who had an arrow explode and jam into his arm on the hunter course.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

one of the fellas slipped and went down on his chair and the arrow in his tube went throw one side of his nose and came out the other side the doctor said he was real lucky it didnt go up and into the brain. really stupid putting them on e,f,g and h


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I was one of them old Geezers on e,f,g,h. Some of the fellows a little overweight were really having a Tuff time.We did g,h,e on Friday and were pretty well had at 6:30 on top of the mountain. It was a long slippery walk down that mountain. The worse thing was that we had to climb back up that mountain saturday morning to start F range. Our group was in pretty good shape and there was probally 25 stops before we got up there. It was really steep. I guess we found out that none of us had heart problems. Best stress test I ever had. I just know we all had soaked T-shirts before we got there. That was probally pushing the limit.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hate to hear that about the conditions for the masters classes. imho the shoot should not be a test of strength and/or endurance. it should be a test of archery skill. if they want to run us old guys off, just tell us. we'll stay home. better yet we'll shoot ASA that doesn't see the necessity of making us stop 25 times on a climb to shoot.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

draw29 said:


> I was one of them old Geezers on e,f,g,h. Some of the fellows a little overweight were really having a Tuff time.We did g,h,e on Friday and were pretty well had at 6:30 on top of the mountain. It was a long slippery walk down that mountain. The worse thing was that we had to climb back up that mountain saturday morning to start F range. Our group was in pretty good shape and there was probally 25 stops before we got up there. It was really steep. I guess we found out that none of us had heart problems. Best stress test I ever had. I just know we all had soaked T-shirts before we got there. That was probally pushing the limit.


And that is freaking rediculous!!!
Here you have the guys that made that organization, through thick and thin they have been there. The only place they should have been is the Fields. Nice easy walk for them. Come on have some common since when sitting the courses! Please! 
I personally know two that did not shoot it due to the course location.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

carlosii said:


> hate to hear that about the conditions for the masters classes. imho the shoot should not be a test of strength and/or endurance. it should be a test of archery skill. if they want to run us old guys off, just tell us. we'll stay home. better yet we'll shoot ASA that doesn't see the necessity of making us stop 25 times on a climb to shoot.


The youth and seniors classes should definitely be easy walking especially when you figure in the heat. I liked the ranges set for MBO and believe it should include tougher conditions tough.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

I couldn't make it there this year, but I figured because my class (Seniors) shot up behind the dorms 2 yrs ago and in the beans and corn last year, that we would be out on the steep hills this year. I give credit to the Nelsonville group for changing the courses from one year to the next (something the Erie shoot people haven't been able to figure out). I also applaud them for setting so many courses to accommodate the number of shooters and the great number of classes. No venue of this large nature will keep everyone happy. I personnally wouldn't want to be in bean fields year after year just because of my age. Obiously we can't control the weather. What I have seen in the past is a lot of shooters want to get everything (or at least 30) in on Friday so they don't get slowed down by the peers shooting at assigned times on Saturday. Add to that the weather, and you had either a mess on Friday, or slow progress on Saturday. Perhaps the answer is adding one more day (Thursday) to this shoot only. If I were retired (assuming that most in the MCBH) are semi-or fully retired, and I had an extra day of shooting, then I could better determine my shooting schedule based on weather forcast.. By adding another day, the amount of shooters trying to get 40 in on Friday and Saturday would be less, and possibly eliminate the need for as many courses. Just a thought by a Senior soon to be Geezer!


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

I was in the group that was right behind the guy that punctured his nostril. Yes he was "lucky" it didn't go in his eye or up his nasal passage. But that slope was too steep without a rope to hold onto while ascending! I'm 60, and those ranges were brutal. "Baby" steps the whole day!

I did see the guy that had the injury at the awards, he was in good spirits and the wound was healing nicely, wasn't even bandaged. Didn't look that bad after the fact, but you should have seen how much blood he lost, we were all very concerned. Very glad it wasn't any worse. 

Wish him a quick recovery.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

vaguru said:


> I did see the guy that had the injury at the awards, he was in good spirits and the wound was healing nicely, wasn't even bandaged. Didn't look that bad after the fact, but you should have seen how much blood he lost, we were all very concerned. Very glad it wasn't any worse.
> 
> Wish him a quick recovery.


Craziness right there. There should not be a story like this!


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

big thanks goes out to the guys that set the courses i heard only four guys set the whole thing! i,j,k and l were awesome toughest courses in years


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

milkman38 said:


> big thanks goes out to the guys that set the courses i heard only four guys set the whole thing! i,j,k and l were awesome toughest courses in years


I'll second that. Those ranges were tough, but it was a lot of fun. Who ever carried those targets for the MBO ranges was worn out at the end of the day.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't know what the answer is...A challenging course needs to be set, however; E,F,G,and H weren not steep, slick, tough or challenging...They were dangerous! My little girl landed on her bow before she got to the first target, had to take her shoes off so she could use her toes to claw her way up one hill on H. My boy landed flat on his back on G. I slid off of the stake during a shot and nearly fell. 
Like I said, I don't know the answer but it would have been nice if some straw could have been thrown over some of the treacherous spots and maybe some ropes tied to some trees to give you something to hang on to....And why couldn't they mow the campground? We got ate up with chiggers and bee stings! This is the shoot we anticipate the most and this year we just weren't feeling it...ugh!


----------



## d&dlbart67 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think its time the IBO wises up. What are they trying to prove by putting the shooting stakes on the side of a hill? Then they tell us we can't alter the course by placing rocks or sticks by the stake to level your footing. Try and stand there after it rained on Friday. They claim its suppose to be a hunting situations. Well, then do it that way on the hunter ranges where they use 
hunting set-ups. The rest of us are using target equipment. Anyone else have an issue with the stake placements?


----------



## d&dlbart67 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think its time the IBO wises up. What are they trying to prove by putting the shooting stakes on the side of a hill? Then they tell us we can't alter the course by placing rocks or sticks by the stake to level your footing. Try and stand there after it rained on Friday. They claim its suppose to be a hunting situations. Well, then do it that way on the hunter ranges where they use 
hunting set-ups. The rest of us are using target equipment. Anyone else have an issue with the stake placements?


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm sure they didn't set the course during or right after a torrential downpour like they had on Friday morning. I shot G,H on Friday right after the rain and nobody in our group slipped once(not saying it wasn't slick in spots). Maybe it is a factor of being in decent shape and wearing proper footware. Kudos to the club for setting another challenging shoot.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I understand that they need to set up the masters in easier conditions but i also like to shoot the most challenging conditions they can throw at us. I personally like uneven footing on sidehills and whatnot but the shoot has to also be safe enough that people aren't going down getting to the next targets and so on. It is hard to please everyone but there are a few things they should take into consideration. I would love to see more tough courses setup but maybe make the seniors courses a little easier terrain. Also i would like to see them change locations from year to year instead of the same courses year after year. From what i hear it is the same setup every year and you can almost guess how far the next target will be. Maybe alternate every other year bewteen two course locations to mix it up a little. I can say one thing , i really loved the setup in Nelsonville on courses I J K L and i wish every shoot was that challenging. My hats off to them for those course and i think the rain made it very slippery but who knew it would rain that much right before the shoot. I myself am all about the tough terrain.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

also alot of serious talk this is the last year at nelsonvile. i hope they work things out and it stays


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i've shot a few IBO shoots; state qualifiers, southern triple crown, triple crown, and worlds. imho their shoots are superior to most local shoots but fall short in their level of professionalism compared to ASA. i guess IBO just ain't my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

OK I herd that this was the last year for Nelsonville a lot of rummer's at the shoot does anyone no if this is true or where we mite go next year?


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah Chuck it's not my cup of tea either. I shot E,G, and H on Saturday and it took 9 hours. I'm not making this stuff up. I didn't fall, and I consider myself in very good shape but I genuinely felt sorry for some of the shooters in less than OK physical shape. It did however show me that my mental game needs a lot of work. I got so pissed waiting 15 minutes on darned near every stake that on the second 10 I shot a 76. Some advice from my wife to, "quit my whining and just shoot", and I brought it back around respectfully. All in all it was nice to see the country, buy a nice pair of Rocky's and be with some friends. Looking forward to Monroe and some good company


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

What I heard at Nelsonville was the 3rd leg was moving to Kentucky and the worlds are moving to somewhere in Virginia. Snowshoe didn't want us back and talks broke off and the death of the the guy associated with Hocking college changed or ended our relationship with them.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Joseph McCluske said:


> What I heard at Nelsonville was the 3rd leg was moving to Kentucky and the worlds are moving to somewhere in Virginia. Snowshoe didn't want us back and talks broke off and the death of the the guy associated with Hocking college changed or ended our relationship with them.


I hope you're right that would be less driving for me.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

There where a ton of rumors flying around....The only thing I know that is fact is the new dean of Hocking College told the IBO she didn't want them there. She threatend to shut it down on Friday and demanded that they cut the power to all the vendors by 7pm every evening. Not sure where's it's going to be next year but it sure didn't sound like Hocking College would be hosting it.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> There where a ton of rumors flying around....The only thing I know that is fact is the new dean of Hocking College told the IBO she didn't want them there. She threatend to shut it down on Friday and demanded that they cut the power to all the vendors by 7pm every evening. Not sure where's it's going to be next year but it sure didn't sound like Hocking College would be hosting it.


sounds like somebody was having a bad hair day. :mg:


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

well i shoot the MSR class and was on E F G H ranges and it was steep and a little muddy. i managed to remain in the upright position at all times though lol. i myself would rather have delt with the hills than been standing out in those bean fields in the sun. it is tough and the better physical shape you are in the better your score usualy is when you shoot the hills there. Bill Perinne was the guy that was the hookup at Hocking College and since he has passed away i would venture to say something may happen. i have been there every year but 1 i think since 1990 and i hope it does stay there unless it does come to ky lol.


----------



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

There's a 95% chance that this is the last year it is going to be held in Nelsonville and will more than likely be going to Flatwoods, Ky. The worlds are going back to Snowshoe, WV next year, I was told this by the IBO.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

3dfevr#1 said:


> Yeah Chuck it's not my cup of tea either. I shot E,G, and H on Saturday and it took 9 hours. I'm not making this stuff up. I didn't fall, and I consider myself in very good shape but I genuinely felt sorry for some of the shooters in less than OK physical shape. It did however show me that my mental game needs a lot of work. I got so pissed waiting 15 minutes on darned near every stake that on the second 10 I shot a 76. Some advice from my wife to, "quit my whining and just shoot", and I brought it back around respectfully. All in all it was nice to see the country, buy a nice pair of Rocky's and be with some friends. Looking forward to Monroe and some good company


tried sending you a PM but your mailbox runneth over...time to do some house cleaning dr. fever.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Talked to an IBO director who's been involved with negotiation's with Snow Shoe and according to him talks have broken off with little hope of change. Flatwood KY is likely the new Nelsonville. He was telling me this during the medal ceremony at Nelsonville. Rumors are just that, I guess we'll all know when we look for hotels next year, either way change is always a good thing when shooting my bow and it will take the wife longer to find new shops to spend money at while I'm shooting...


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Talked to an IBO director who's been involved with negotiation's with Snow Shoe and according to him talks have broken off with little hope of change. Flatwood KY is likely the new Nelsonville. He was telling me this during the medal ceremony at Nelsonville. Rumors are just that, I guess we'll all know when we look for hotels next year, either way change is always a good thing when shooting my bow and it will take the wife longer to find new shops to spend money at while I'm shooting...


While I think a change may be a good thing. I also think it may limit alot of the shooters that come from the north with todays gas prices, and no sign of decrease in the near future. I know personally I shoot it wherever they put within a reasonable driving distance.
Jon


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

We will see when it works out where we are next year I personally like going different places.


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Talked to an IBO director who's been involved with negotiation's with Snow Shoe and according to him talks have broken off with little hope of change. Flatwood KY is likely the new Nelsonville. He was telling me this during the medal ceremony at Nelsonville. Rumors are just that, I guess we'll all know when we look for hotels next year, either way change is always a good thing when shooting my bow and it will take the wife longer to find new shops to spend money at while I'm shooting...


Did he say Flatwood or Flatwoods? There is a big difference.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

The one in KY, not WV


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Joseph McCluske said:


> The one in KY, not WV


There is a Flatwood Ky. and a Flatwoods Ky. One is near the Ohio, Ky, WV border and the other is near Cumberland Lake.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Didn't know the difference to even ask but it was said not far from Ohio if that helps...


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am ready for a change. After shooting the IBO events for 16 years now, I will honestly say going to Bedford ,Erie and Nelsonville are getting very boring for me. It's very nice that we get a change at Worlds once in awhile. Looking at another new Mountain will be nice. Might even find a place to hunt in Kentucky if they have us hanging out there now.


----------

